# Auburn cyclists: Anti-cyclist resident(s) on Ridge Road



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

Some clueless, entitled motorist left a bad comment and a thumbs-down on my Ridge Road ride video from last spring, which inspired me to ride this climb out-and-back from end to end again on yesterday's ride.

At the bottom of the climb near Gold Hill Road, I found this crap spray painted on the road. Notice how they covered a paper stick-on route arrow with the paint. These route arrows are usually used on organized rides.


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

freighttraininguphill said:


> Some clueless, entitled motorist left a bad comment and a thumbs-down on my Ridge Road ride video from last spring, which inspired me to ride this climb out-and-back from end to end again on yesterday's ride.
> 
> At the bottom of the climb near Gold Hill Road, I found this crap spray painted on the road. Notice how they covered a paper stick-on route arrow with the paint. These route arrows are usually used on organized rides.
> Here's the comments left by the dumbass on my video. S/he claimed that they live on Ridge Road. Notice there was no further response after I suggested that s/he read the California Vehicle Code and/or actually try road cycling themselves.
> ...


I used to work out in that area, there are some damn kooky people. If I were you I'd carry a gun on your person at all times while riding  - especially near some of the areas where meth-production is all too prevalent.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

howdoesseanroll said:


> I used to work out in that area, there are some damn kooky people. If I were you I'd carry a gun on your person at all times while riding  - especially near some of the areas where meth-production is all too prevalent.


I definitely got bad vibes when riding on that road, and I kept a close eye on my rear view mirror as cars approached. I also had my helmet cam recording just in case.

It will probably be a while before I do that climb again. I like to ride to get away from stress, not cause it. This is a shame, because until now I thought Placer County was one of the more bicycle-friendly areas to ride in.


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

freighttraininguphill said:


> I definitely got bad vibes when riding on that road, and I kept a close eye on my rear view mirror as cars approached. I also had my helmet cam recording just in case.
> 
> It will probably be a while before I do that climb again. I like to ride to get away from stress, not cause it. This is a shame, because until now I thought Placer County was one of the more bicycle-friendly areas to ride in.


Placer county is, overall (bike friendly), places like Roseville and Rocklin are not bad, although they are the suburbs  - the problem is you have residents up there in the Auburn area who are territorial and not very friendly of "outsiders" in general. There are some beautiful routes up there though, so it's a shame it's populated with those individuals.


----------

